# John Deere JS63 - 6.74hp



## halchr (May 27, 2009)

*John Deere JS63 - 6.75hp*

Is there an auto choke of some sort? If so, this might be my problem.
I can pump the prime bulb and the mower starts right up. Then stalls.
After I do that a "bunch" of times it will keep running.

Since I don't have a choke lever I'm GUESSING there is an autochoke which might be my problem.

HELP !!!

thanks


----------



## halchr (May 27, 2009)

Any ideas what could cause this kind of behaviour?

I can pump the prime bulb and the mower starts right up. Then stalls.
After I do that a "bunch" of times it will keep running.

THANKS


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome the forum :wave:

Can't really answer the auto choke part, but if it had a auto choke, it would not probably have a primer. Both a choke and a primer do the same thing, get more raw gas into the cylinder. 

I have a 6HP Lawn Boy push mower, that only has a primer. 

Now I also have snow blowers that use both a primer and a manual choke. Of course the are for cold weather, which makes harder to and keep running 

Here is the JD site, try and look it up for parts:

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...s=:4&action=flip&irand=4723651830105293566#:4

BG


----------



## halchr (May 27, 2009)

thanks, I'll have to get the exact part number of the engine and try a search there.

In the meantime, any theories what could be causing the behavior I'm witnessing?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably running a little to lean of mixture, could just dirty or gummed up a little.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup, sounds like a blockage of some kind in the carburetor. It isn't able to suck it's own gas, but will run from the gas that's pushed through from the primer.


----------

